# X-Posted. Bifenthrin exposure in Pregnancy, WWYD?



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't know whether to post this in Family Safety, Mindful Home Management, or here-- so maybe I'll cross post if I don't get many replies.

We are house-sitting for my parents while they are out of the country. They are having an addition added to their house, and I just found out that the contractor ordered (and had applied!) a pest control treatment yesterday (with Baseline, active ingredient Bifenthrin (not, as I initially hoped, bisenthrin, which does not seem as bad). I haven't found much on line.

The questions:
1. should i go live with my inlaws for a while? I don't know if this will even do any good. I'm only 9.5 weeks.







:
2. my parents have well-water, and the pump is just downhill from the application site. I was so happy not to be drinking chlorinated water.. here's another







:
3. This was the initial treatment to the foundation. There will be two more. How long do I need to be away?

I am so disappointed about this. I have been trying so hard, and here it is in my backyard and in my water.









Thanks in advance for all advice.


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't have too much knowledge of this stuff, but wouldn't it take a longer period of time for it to make it into their well? Ours are usually pretty deep here, maybe it's different where you live.

((hugs))


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, I asked my Dad about the well, and he told me it is 160 ft down (so lots of filtering silt) and that the water table (or water reserve, or whatever it's called) is the size of three states. So... I don't think I have much to worry about on that front.

I'll probably still try to be away from the house for the next 2 treatments, but I don't think it's the _crisis_ that it seemed to me last week.


----------

